# Interested in DIY mixing.



## NOOB (12/8/18)

Hi all, I have never made my own e-liquid, but have heard that it is a lot cheaper than buying commercial juice. I just want to ask a some questions before diving into the deep end. 

1. If I were to buy 1 litre pg, 1 litre vg and some flavours, how much e-liquid would I potentially be able to get once mixed, if I were to mix at a ratio of 70/30?

2. I have read some articles and all them seen to indicate that mixing by weight is more accurate. Is this true?

3. Apart from pg, vg, flavours, bottles and a scale, what else would I need to get started? I have read about magnetic mixers, but could I shake my e-liquid by hand to start off with?

4. Could you possibly recommend one or two online stores where I could purchase stock to get started with mixing?

5. Where could I get my hands on some recipes to start off with?

Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dietz (12/8/18)

NOOB said:


> 1. If I were to buy 1 litre pg, 1 litre vg and some flavours, how much e-liquid would I potentially be able to get once mixed, if I were to mix at a ratio of 70/30?
> _*about 1.3 liter?*_
> 2. I have read some articles and all them seen to indicate that mixing by weight is more accurate. Is this true?
> _*Definately!*_
> ...


Check my reply in the quotes above.
This forum is a great place that has all the info you need, just do a seach at the top and im sure you will find it all!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## NOOB (12/8/18)

Dietz said:


> This forum is a great place that has all the info you need, just do a seach at the top and im sure you will find it all!


Thanks @Dietz, really appreciate it. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (12/8/18)

Courtesy of @RichJB

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (12/8/18)

NOOB said:


> Thanks @Dietz, really appreciate it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


@NOOB , have a look at the diy primer that @Smoke_A_Llama has attached that was done by @RichJB , it will give you a better idea of what it entails. Only once you have read it do you start looking for recipies that fall in your profile, have a look at the diy section on the forum, lots of easy recipies there.

Don’t overbuy when you start on concentrates, rather get a couple of concentrates that is used in multiple recipies, and also have a look at some one shots, great way to start. You will find BLCK Vapour, The Flavour Mill, and Vape Hyper as well as Bossvape on the site that do diy specifically, and they are all great suppliers.

Thirdly, don’t be afraid to ask in the diy section, all of the guys are super helpful, and advice is given freely and with best intentions, especially before you buy.

Other than that, welcome to what is potentially the deepest hole in vaping, but you’ll catch up with us on your way down. Enjoy, it is great fun. Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## NOOB (12/8/18)

Thanks @Smoke_A_Llama and @Room Fogger. I have some good reading material to go through. Really appreciate your help! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (13/8/18)

Hi @NOOB

I am not a big DIYer, have only dabbled a bit.
The first 7 recipes I tried had mixed results. I liked one or two that I mixed up and didnt like the rest. It was a whole lot of fun though.

Its easy to buy all the things you need, the hard part is finding the recipes you want to mix up.

I suppose the experts are good at picking recipes (or creating their own) but the challenge as i see it for a new DIYer is finding good recipes that you will like

Check out the threads in the Recipes subforum - there are threads for each type of flavour profile - eg. Tobaccoes, fruits etc

And definitely read that PDF from RichJB - its excellent

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (13/8/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @NOOB
> 
> I am not a big DIYer, have only dabbled a bit.
> The first 7 recipes I tried had mixed results. I liked one or two that I mixed up and didnt like the rest. It was a whole lot of fun though.
> ...


Hi @Silver, thanks for the pointers. Will have a look. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

